# Live Rock Hitchiker Identification



## beanycolleeny (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know what's the white brainy looking stuff around the mouth of the cave?? I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beanycolleeny said:


> Does anyone know what's the white brainy looking stuff around the mouth of the cave?? I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


Those are a type a sponge. They can range in color from white to pink some purple and some yellow. Pretty cool


----------



## beanycolleeny (May 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! Do you happen to know the name?? If not, just knowing its a sponge narrows down my search. I'm not invertebrate savvy. New to the whole thing.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beanycolleeny said:


> Thank you so much! Do you happen to know the name?? If not, just knowing its a sponge narrows down my search. I'm not invertebrate savvy. New to the whole thing.


I don't but I can find out...I'll let you know.


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe one like clathrina?


----------

